

The theory that Crows may be one of the smartest animals - zoskia
http://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/episodes/a-murder-of-crows/full-episode/5977/

======
MrFlibble
I love the crows that drop nuts in crosswalks & retrieve the yummy treats
after they've been run over by cars. That they learned to use crosswalks to
get a break in traffic cycles rather than dropping them in the middle of the
intersection is just awesome. Clever little critters they are.

